# Best way to add this decorative trim to flag case



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys I'm trying to make a flag case and struggling on how to add this name plate to the front? Any suggestion on the best way to do this? I'm using a different profile but same design


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Are you attaching a name plate to the one in the picture or are making another one, I didn't understand different profile same design?


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Jwmalone sorry I guess I could have been more clear. I'm trying to make the same case with the raised portion for a name plate (same design). I'm using a different profile router bit for the molding. I am thinking the trim was all added after the name plate spot was put on, originally I was thinking it was all routed edges.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

I think you're right. looks like its placed on then trimmed out. How far have you gotten.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

I have the main pieces of the frame cut and I had some trim cut but It wont work with the name plate spot (Name plate was an add on for my mother in law).


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Here is a look at the almost finished product. Thanks for the input


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Matt, that's some mighty fine work, did you have to build a sled for those miters?


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

ChefHDAN I actually used my Incra miter gauge set to 67.5 degrees with an auxilliary fence. Took some test cuts and patience but finally got it.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Ah, incra, thanks, another reason to keep considering one…


----------



## marshallmosby56 (Jul 16, 2016)

Are you considering to engrave the Name plate on the raised portion? Like it is 3 lines max with 40 word per line? If yes then I think you have already make the raised portion 5" wide and 1.4" high.


----------

